#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  What are the Challenges Facing the internet of things

## Wondergirl

Hi buddies,  :Thumbs: 


We have always appreciated the amount of freedom and flexibility that connected devices have brought into our lives . 
*So someone share what are the challenges Facing in the internet things ? 




Thank you!*

----------


## Moana

> Hi buddies, 
> 
> 
> We have always appreciated the amount of freedom and flexibility that connected devices have brought into our lives . 
> *So someone share what are the challenges Facing in the internet things ? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!*



Security. Security is a crucial issue on the *Internet*, and it is probably the most significant challenge for the IoT. ...Privacy. ...Standards. ...Regulation. ...Development. ...Forethought vs. afterthought.

----------

